# Rollers



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey,

I was just wondering if it okay to fly rollers in a group of 2 or whats the most a kit should have well they are flying for later when I get more. I am probally gonna buy a pair or two and maybe two youngsters. So i just wanna get this information before I decide to get them this friday. Are they good feeders, how many different kinds of them are there , what ones are the best for a big loft with many other breeds,.. Also what ones fly for a long time and do back flips constanly..???? Thanks  

Please wright back on this post or private message me if you have anything to tell me that may help me with these birds or pictures or what they look like so i know there not other birds or halfbreeds... 

Thanks for your help I will need it in these next couple of days 

Pigeon lower....


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about rollers?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't know a whole lot about rollers, but if you search here on Pigeon-Talk for posts by Velo99, you should find some great pictures of some of his rollers.

I'm not sure that only two birds would qualify or be defined as a kit .. could be though. Hopefully Velo or another roller savvy member will be along shortly to answer your questions.

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

you can also email Velo99 if there is a link to email him when you look up his name. He is very interested in getting people involved in the hobby and, like Terry says, has posted some nice pictures of his very lovely birds. With this being a holiday week, many people are on vacation so you'll probably have to wait a bit for some answers to come back. You can also go to the American Racing Pigeon Union's web site (or look up rollers on the internet for that matter) and see what's out there for information and clubs in your area. You may be too young to join, but that doesn't mean you can't go out and watch and start learning all about it.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

my dad use to race from there so i can and i have won the juniour cup =]


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pigeon lower said:


> my dad use to race from there so i can and i have won the juniour cup =]


Congratulations on that!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

*thanks*

currently my dad has stopped pigeon raccing and has sent 50ish off to the meat man and 8 to a dog man we have 50 left trying to sell them bit by bit i am gonna keep mine we are gonna be moving soon again =[ and will be keeping my fancy ones i still will hopfully be going to see my dads friends pigeons coming home and go to the pigeon club my dad has left the spot because he has thought he doesnt think he spend enough time with us because of the 8 hours on a weekend in the coop but no its all about his dumb girlfriend who i hate and always will


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry, pigeon lower  . It has to be really hard on you getting shuffled and losing the birds. I hope the rest of your dad's birds will have a better future than it sounds that many of them did. I hope you're able to find better homes for any of yours. Maybe you can make arrangements with some of the friends that fly to help so you don't lose contact with the sport and the pigeons.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I am not getting rid of mine only my dad is, and i will always stay in the sport


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeon lower said:


> currently my dad has stopped pigeon raccing and has sent 50ish off to the meat man and 8 to a dog man we have 50 left trying to sell them bit by bit


I'm so sorry these birds met such an unfortunate end. Just so you know, Pigeon lower, we don't condone lethal culling nor selling or giving pigeons away to be eaten or for dog training. I know you didn't do this, but please don't post such things here .. it's in violation of our rules of conduct.

Terry


----------



## battler (Sep 4, 2005)

Pigeon Lower,
there are many breeds of Pigeons descending from the lowtans of india, the speacil thing about these offsprings of the lowtan is that most of the descendants of a lowtan can tumble, summersault, backflip, roll... etc. Now I did not say all of the descendants because some of the descendants can no longer perform to what their ancestors were originally bred for because some where along the line the roll gene was lost for the fact that many have bred for color or show. Depending on performance and the physical features of a Tumbler, there are many different breeds or Rollers and Tumblers. Only when a Tumbler can connect 3 or more revolutions of the roll can they bare the name roller. In my opinion any bird that has the name tumbler that can not tumbler or roller that can not roll is considered a hybrid and should not bare that name, for example, I have a pair of budapest "tumblers" but I only can them Budapests it's all how you think. Well let's not get carried away, you said you are looking for frequent tumblers that "flip", you might want a slovakian tumbler, Kazan Tumbler or a nice little Russian Tumbler, but if you want to take it too the extreme you should get some Birmingham or oriental rollers that will flip more than 1 or 2 flips, blease be aware that if you do get these birds they will be harder to manage because any small change for example feed can cause the bird's performance to change. I once had a Birmingham that I flew for a year, rolls about 20 revolutions in 10 feet or space very fast, I feed him nothing but wheat and when I changed the feed to Milo he couldn't control his rolling ability and came all the way down like a "hammer being spun in the air and coming down". Because you said big loft never get Parlor Rollers, they are very unstable in the big lofts and they can not fly but instead roll. If Parlor Rollers are kept in a big loft they will roll when scared and this will mentally hurt Parlors..


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

sorry oops but the man doesnt let his dog eat them he lets them smell them then lets them go back to his house they have never got caught


----------

